

 AOL's AIM iPhone App Is Getting Awesome, Disruptive To AT&T - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/aols-aim-iphone-app-is-getting-awesome-disruptive-to-att-2009-6

======
jonknee
So in other words it's starting to work like every other smartphone and this
will somehow destroy text messaging. Actually a large percentage of phones
have IM built-in which is much nicer in use (you just browse your contacts and
choose how to contact them, instead of having to decide how to contact first
and then go to that app). Presence is often built in too, so when you view a
contact you can see where they are logged in.

~~~
fromedome
I'd say the key difference is that mainstream people actually download and use
apps on the iPhone, much moreso than on other platforms.

~~~
jonknee
Except on other platforms you don't have to download anything, it's built into
the phone. Check the Pre for a great example. IM should be integrated like
email and SMS. BlackBerry typically has IM integrated in I believe, I know
that's the case on T-Mobile at least.

~~~
RK
T-mobile also charges IM's at SMS rates if you use the built in apps...

~~~
rksprst
No they don't. I had the T-Mobile Sidekick for 2 years before the original
iPhone came out. One of the best features of the sidekick was the AIM app. I
used it constantly and it was totally free.

~~~
RK
This may depend on the data package. The required data package with the
Sidekick probably gives you unlimited IMing. On may last two T-mobile phones
IM's and emails have both been charged at SMS rates when using the built in
messaging apps.

~~~
johns
The Sidekick data plan included unlimited SMS, but the AIM client still did
not use SMS. (I had a Sidekick for 5 years)

~~~
RK
I don't mean that AIM uses SMS to actually send/receive messages, rather that
each IM is charged at the SMS rate (also each email sent or received via the
built-in client is charged that way).

That's why, for example, it's cheaper to use T-mobile's $6 unlimited web
access with Gmail's mobile app (which apparently uses http(s)), than to use
T-mobile's email client and an SMS package. That of course doesn't apply to a
phone with a required data/text package like the Sidekick.

------
there
now someone just needs to make a simple, free iphone app that works just like
the text messaging app, but sends messages through push notifications. no
signup, no aim accounts, no presence, no other fluff.

send to any phone number or contact and the app would know if the receiving
number is an iphone with the same app installed. if it isn't, it lets you know
that you need to use regular text messages instead. resist the urge to
implement real sms functionality on the backend so users don't feel like
you're trying to sell them something. make the users pressure their friends
into installing the app and it'll be huge. resist trying to make it some
global contact manager with a desktop version and a dozen points of
integration.

then make blackberry and android versions that can all work together and
you're golden.

~~~
kalvin
TextFree. They haven't added push yet, but I'm 100% sure it's coming.

~~~
TetOn
Even with push, TextFree (or AIM, for that matter) can't be even reasonably
disruptive to iPhone texting rates until they are ubiquitously distributed.
Unless and until Apple makes AIM (or something like it) a default app or an
alternate carrier comes on the scene, AT&T will continue to charge outrageous
texting rates. Let's all hold our breath...

------
devicenull
My phone has this, but it goes through a gateway my carrier setup, so each IM
is charged as one text message. Of course, I don't actually pay for a data
plan so it may be different if I had internet access.

------
riffic
AIM would be nicer if the service was based on xmpp and allowed federation
with other services..

why do these walled gardens still exist? email figured it out 30 years ago:
user@domain

~~~
fromedome
Perhaps an aggregator like Meebo or maybe Adium will get us halfway there.

~~~
riffic
No, because that is solving the problem from the wrong direction. There is no
reason there needs to be all these seperate communication protocols for
essentially the same method of communication.

Do we need another skype or facebook coming out with their own proprietary
instant messaging scheme, while perfectly good protocols exist.

------
menloparkbum
It also reduces battery life to about 4 hours.

~~~
fromedome
Push notifications do?

~~~
menloparkbum
I don't know if it's the push notifications or the AIM app itself. All I know
is that I was beta testing the new AIM with push and my phone would always be
dead by about 2 pm, and I don't feel like I talk to very many people. Maybe
about 5 people.

My guess is that it was because my phone is always in vibrate mode and every
time someone sent me a message my phone would vibrate.

~~~
icey
_"My guess is that it was because my phone is always in vibrate mode and every
time someone sent me a message my phone would vibrate."_

How would that be any different than getting a lot of text messages?

~~~
menloparkbum
Good point. I average about 1 text message per day, so I don't know.

~~~
icey
I've personally found that having the display on has been far and away the
biggest battery drain on my phone. At least with the 3G. I haven't had enough
time with the 3GS to know one way or the other.

My test was to have the iPod playing and periodically touching the screen to
prevent it from going dark.

